# Frenado de camión



## Tío Lucho

Hola, antes que nada, debo decir que no sé Alemán, sólo Inglés y Español, por lo que decido acudir en su ayuda por sólo una pequeña frase, la cual he investigado previamente, pero me gustaría saber con exactitud si estoy en lo correcto o no.

La frase es la siguiente:
Español: Frenado de camión

Ahora por parte:
Camión: Lastwagen
Frenado: Bremsen

Esas dos son las que más me convensen, pero también busque otras posibilidades, por ejemplo:
Huella: Abruck(de pie) Spur (animal)
Marca o señal: Zeichen, Merkmal

Sería correcto decir por ejemplo, ¿Bremsen Lastwagen? o ¿Zeichen Lastwagen?
Espero que me puedan ayudar con la traducción.
Desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## osa_menor

Hola Tío Lucho:
primero te doy la Bienvenida al foro.
Hay la palabra "Bremsspur". _Bremsspur_ es la huella de frenado de un vehiculo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Tío Lucho

Gracias por la respuesta. < ... > Nota de la moderadora: WRF regla 2.

Ahora volviendo a mi petición, me gustaría saber si la traducción exacta de "Frenado de camión" podría ser "Bremsspur Lastwagen". Es muy importante que en la frase se dé a entender que es un frenado de camión.

Saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## osa_menor

Gracias por las correcciones. Voy a corregir los errores. Siento que haya un error en tu avatar.
"Bremsspur Lastwagen" no es la traducción literal de "_Frenado de camión_".
La traducción literal es: "*Bremsung *des Lastwagens". Pero como mencionas "Abdruck" pensé que buscabas una palabra para las huellas que hace el camión si frena súbitamente y violentamente. Esta huella es "Die Bremsspur des Lastwagens"; huella = Spur.


----------



## Tío Lucho

Bremsung des Lastwagens me sirve, gracias.
< ... >

Gracias por tu tiempo.


----------



## Tonerl

osa_menor said:


> para las huellas que hace el camión si frena súbitamente y violentamente



Una sugerencia más:
huella = Spur.
*Bremsspur *des Lastwagens
*Bremsweg* des Lastwagens

Esto se podría decir también, después de frenar con fuerza para conseguir que el coche se detuviera a tiempo !

Saludos


----------



## Tío Lucho

Tonerl said:


> Una sugerencia más:
> huella = Spur.
> *Bremsspur *des Lastwagens
> *Bremsweg* des Lastwagens
> 
> Esto se podría decir también, después de frenar con fuerza para conseguir que el coche se detuviera a tiempo !
> 
> Saludos



Gracias por las sugerencias, la verdad es que el Alemán es terriblemente complejo, porque hasta ahora van 3 traducciones que dicen lo que yo quiero decir en español, y no tengo idea de cuál será más exacto, por lo que decido quedarme con Bremsung des Lastwagens.

Saludos.


----------



## Tonerl

Tío Lucho said:


> el Alemán es terriblemente complejo



Hola Tio Lucho !
Generalmente un poco más de contexto sería de gran ayuda a fin de que puedas decidirte cuál de las versiones que te hemos ofrecido, te resulta la más acertada !

Una manera de decir a tener en cuenta:
A andar se aprende andando !!!

Saludos


----------

